# How to sell lionfish



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I did some research and it is my understanding that an average guy like me can buy a Saltwater Products License (SPL) for $50. The application can be found here: http://www.myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/. General information about commercial fishing regulations can be found here: http://www.myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/new-applicants/

The lionfish must be sold to someone holding a "Wholesale Dealer License."

If you choose to fill out a SPL and have questions, call Dan Ellinor (FWC Commercial Outreach) at 850-617-9629, or John Torres at: 850-487-3122.

Whackum


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just deep fry 'em, on a stick, and sell em at Mardi Gras. Drunk people will eat anything.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I'll buy some from you if ever have a box full. I would love to try them..!

Keith


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The requirement for WDL, to buy, puts a damper on the Lion on a Stick, at Mardi Gras, idea unless you focus on the Krewe of Patti's. Maybe you can start a 'non-profit' that has the 'Irradication of Lionfish in the Gulf' as your objective; then, you can deep fry them, on a stick, and just ask for donations.

Alternative would be to cast each one in clear resin and let people give them to their boss or co-workers for a 'Telephone Message' note holder.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've been watching your posts for several months about the lionfish and it is now esculating were you guys are getting more and more of them. I'm sure that sticking and bagging them is pretty time consuming, and I didn't think you were in the business of possibly going commercial, but it sounds like maybe you are? By the pics and some of the vids you posted this does not appear to be a very fast or skitty fish. Have you ever considered to use some sort of dredge action to suck'em up out of the structures? Just a thought.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Now this guy Mac, is thinking outside the box. Since he's from Texas, I'm surprised he didn't come up with an idea to tie the dredge into a pipeline that goes to China.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Now this guy Mac, is thinking outside the box. Since he's from Texas, I'm surprised he didn't come up with an idea to tie the dredge into a pipeline that goes to China.


Then the Chinese would slap a made In china sticker on each one, send back through said pipeline, and charge us 1.99 a piece for authentic Chinese goods!


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Simple solution: Make it so anyone can make money harvesting these things with no bag limit and no closed season. A delicacy market has to be developed. If these fish sold for $10/lb you couldn't find one in the gulf in 6 months.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

If it's invasive then the FWC should let anyone who has some lionfish to sell, trade, barter, offer for sale, etc without any license required. Like Dagwood said if they sold for a decent amount per pound they won't be a problem very long in the gulf...


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Get the chef at Jackson's onboard for a high dollar lionfish dish and your wallet will explode.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

The Flora-Bama Yacht club chef promotes Lionfish all the time! From yesterday:
Flora-Bama Yacht Club
Come check out what the buzz is all about with Lionfish...we will have 4 select dishes all under $12 from 3-6pm at the Flora-Bama Yacht Club!


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

The chef at Flora-Bama yacht club took the steps today to be a licensed wholesaler of lionfish PROVIDED you guys have a $50 saltwater products license!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have done the math on the commercial lionfish thing.
If the fillets go for $10 a pound....and the diver gets paid - probably $5 a pound.... divide that by 10 (since it takes 8-10 fish to make a pound of fillets) ...and you come out with 50 cents a fish to the diver.
My best day ( and I'm pretty good ) I shot 165 fish.
The gas was split 3 ways - so I only paid $40 for fuel.
I used 3 air tanks @ $10 a piece.
Spent 10 hours on the water.
Totals= I would have made $82.50 for selling the fish. I had $70 in expenses. So I made $12.50 for a 10 hour day.
Unless you could get thousands of these things a day....and you cant.....its not going to be a money making venture.
That said......you could break even....which is a hell of an accomplishment for a hobby!!!!....AND you get a great day of diving out of it!
I guess you could right the whole thing off on your taxes as well!
Kill'em all!!!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Firefishvideo said:


> I have done the math on the commercial lionfish thing.
> If the fillets go for $10 a pound....and the diver gets paid - probably $5 a pound.... divide that by 10 (since it takes 8-10 fish to make a pound of fillets) ...and you come out with 50 cents a fish to the diver.
> My best day ( and I'm pretty good ) I shot 165 fish.
> The gas was split 3 ways - so I only paid $40 for fuel.
> ...


Fishing or diving...the math never adds up. :whistling:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the idea of the super-sucker thing. Like what those guys use to pull gravel off the bottom of streams to find gold and shit (gansta).


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> I like the idea of the super-sucker thing. Like what those guys use to pull gravel off the bottom of streams to find gold and shit (gansta).


You'll need surface support and probably run into a shitload of red tape.


----------



## Chefparrothead (Oct 16, 2013)

More people need to get on board and do this. As a chef who sells 300lbs+ a week this needs to be the next fishery,not to erradicate the problem but to control it 
They are part of the " over fishing" of grpr snapper complex. If you've seen as many vermillion as I seen in the stomachs you would believe it as well. Plus we need a "new fish" to take pressure off the bio mass of other species, tuna, grpr etc. 
Not only would a Lionfish fishery help control numbers it will also save the reefs as you may know also eat the "cleaners" of the reef. So it helps keep the reefs alive as well
Plus , honestly if you never had it's really f-NG good. 
Now
How much a lb?
Are you set up to ship?
How big are the fish your getting?
How are you getting them? 
How much could you get me?

Thanxs
Brian


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

If anyone has a SPL... I will buy the fish from you..


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

new to the problem but I have to wonder what keeps their numbers in check in their natural habitat?:001_huh: Does anyone know if one of the universities in Florida or Alabama is working on the problem in their marine biology dept. Just wondering. Seems like a big deal.


----------



## Chefparrothead (Oct 16, 2013)

I could be wrong but over in the indo-pacific they DO have natural predators as well they eat each other competing for food, think I've read that somewhere. Over here they have no natural predators.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Chefparrothead said:


> I could be wrong but over in the indo-pacific they DO have natural predators as well they eat each other competing for food, think I've read that somewhere. Over here they have no natural predators.


Correct... it'd be nice is the ARS figured out how to eat them... they'd be gone in a week


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

TeaSea said:


> new to the problem but I have to wonder what keeps their numbers in check in their natural habitat?:001_huh: Does anyone know if one of the universities in Florida or Alabama is working on the problem in their marine biology dept. Just wondering. Seems like a big deal.


We have/are working with the University of Alabama, UWF, Dolphin Island Sea Lab, and the FWC. Mainly collecting samples and logging #s. There are quite a few studies taking place right now.....hopefully it will get off the paper and form itself into a concrete plan of action!

I'm told by a credible source that some of our marine creatures HAVE TRIED to eat these things. Grouper, Eels, and sharks have been caught with spines lodged in their throats and mouths. I wouldn't think many would try it twice - even if they were still capable of eating ANYTHING after an encounter with a lionfish. I have been hit by them quite a few times now.....and its isn't any fun. 2 of the instances have been pure torture and have taken as long as 2 months to mostly heal. Those were just sticks to the hand - I cant imagine one in the mouth or throat!


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> The lionfish must be sold to someone holding a "Wholesale Dealer License."


Do you have a statute number on this? I thought that at one time there was language that allowed a commercial fisherman to sell their catch on the side of the road (I used to see shrimpers doing it all the time) but maybe that has changed. IIRC it had to do with commercial fisherman being similar to a farmer.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

flcaptainbill said:


> Do you have a statute number on this? I thought that at one time there was language that allowed a commercial fisherman to sell their catch on the side of the road (I used to see shrimpers doing it all the time) but maybe that has changed. IIRC it had to do with commercial fisherman being similar to a farmer.


Sorry, I do not have the statute number. However, you can start your search here: http://www.myfwc.com/license/saltwater/commercial-fishing/new-applicants/#spl


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Chefparrothead said:


> ...we need a "new fish" to take pressure off the bio mass of other species, tuna, grpr etc....


I agree.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim had some videos of some lionfish being eaten by a grouper a few months back. It was pretty good.


----------

